# Buying a new Pellet smoker/Grill



## knoxcj6 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am finally buying my first Pellet smoker/grill and need some help.  I have been reading about pellet smokers for a while and have a few friends with them.  Im next!!!!  I am looking for a Something that i can grill and smoke on.  I want something that can get hot enough to sear and also can also function as a nice smoker with even heat and great smoke flavor. 

You guys are the welth of knowledge so i would like to see what you guys think of the three I have narrowed it down to or if you have any other recommendations. The three smokers I am looking at right now are

Yoder YS480 (or 640)

Memphis Advantage

Cookshack Fast Eddy PG500

I am really intrigued about the PG500 but can not find that much info about. let me know what you guys think and thanks for the help


----------



## duanes (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't have any personal experience with these smokers but those that have Yoders seem to be very satisfied with them.

As to searing, I don't know any pellet smoker that is going to get you real searing - most top out around 400-480 degrees.  My Traeger does great for low and slow and higher temps for chicken, turkey, etc.,. but I use the searing burner on my kenmore for grilling.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 23, 2012)

Glad you joined us KnoxCJ6, welcome to SMF!

I have a Yoder YS640 and highly suggest it for the following reasons that I found in my research comparing other models.

- 150º to 600º temps; has a heat plate that provides even temps across the grate for smoking, an adjustable baffle below the neat plate to enlarge or decrease the size of the hot or warm side of the grates and remove the heat plate and use GrillGrates for top quality searing.

 - 313 lbs for a total weight, compare that to the competitors. This is made with 10 gauge steel for the entire cooking area.

- computerize firmware with free upgrades that control the temperature and auger feed as it is needed for the outside ambient temperature. This is not a low, medium high setting... it monitors and adjusts itself for outside temps and other exterior conditions.

- Base model is $1299 and I feel the best bang for your buck!

Check out this review that was done on the prototype YS640 model - http://www.smokingpit.com/Info/Yoder-YS640-Review.htm

Look forward to your future posts and look forward to seeing what you choose...


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome to SMF! Glad to have you with us!

Do us a favor & update your profile info to include your location, then head over to roll call & introduce yourself so we can all welcome you. Thanks!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 24, 2012)

If i had those 3 choices i would go with the Yoder


----------



## knoxcj6 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for he help and warm welcome.  i updated my profile and also put a note on the roll call page 

Do any of you know anything about the [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Cookshack Fast Eddy PG500[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]it is really intreaguing to me  but i am having a hard time getting much info or reviews on it[/color]


----------



## knoxcj6 (Feb 24, 2012)

I also didnt know if the guys on the wood smoker form would have any input would it be worth posting over there.  where do your pelletheads hangout.


----------



## woodscomp (Feb 24, 2012)

I find this Yoder to be just plain sexy, if I were to get a pellet grill this is what it would be.


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 24, 2012)

I saw the Yoder next to some other popular brands at the Jack this year.   If I had the ca$h that's where I'd put it.


----------



## knoxcj6 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well the decision has been made

The [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Cookshack Fast Eddy PG500 was my decision[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]it really came down to this and the Yoder.  I am bummed it is going to be 4 weeks before it is shipped.  It will be worth the wait.  lots of cooks to plan.  Thanks for the help guys [/color]


----------



## duanes (Mar 6, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing about your first experiences with it!
 


KnoxCJ6 said:


> Well the decision has been made
> 
> The [color= rgb(24,24,24)]Cookshack Fast Eddy PG500 was my decision[/color]
> 
> [color= rgb(24,24,24)]it really came down to this and the Yoder.  I am bummed it is going to be 4 weeks before it is shipped.  It will be worth the wait.  lots of cooks to plan.  Thanks for the help guys [/color]


----------



## mossymo (Mar 7, 2012)

KnoxCJ6 said:


> Well the decision has been made
> 
> The [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Cookshack Fast Eddy PG500 was my decision[/color]
> 
> [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]it really came down to this and the Yoder.  I am bummed it is going to be 4 weeks before it is shipped.  It will be worth the wait.  lots of cooks to plan.  Thanks for the help guys [/color]


Congrats! Will be looking forward to your thoughts on the Cookshack Fast Eddy PG500 after you have used it a few times...


----------



## mossymo (Apr 20, 2012)

KnoxCJ6 said:


> Well the decision has been made
> 
> The [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Cookshack Fast Eddy PG500 was my decision[/color]
> 
> [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]it really came down to this and the Yoder.  I am bummed it is going to be 4 weeks before it is shipped.  It will be worth the wait.  lots of cooks to plan.  Thanks for the help guys [/color]


Just curious if you have received your Fast Eddy yet and if so what you think of it? I heard through the rumorville that Fast Eddy is have problems delivering in the 4 week window promised and am curious if you are one of them.


----------



## lakeside (Jun 1, 2012)

How is your Fast Eddie Cookshack PG500 working out?  I have been reading reviews and I am close to ordering.
Thanks


----------



## supercenterchef (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry it took me so long to find this thread...but I've heard great things about the cookshack

...that being said...I'm definitely a cookshack guy (though not a pellet smoker...yet...), so my info may be skewed by the folks I talk to...

the info here on the yoder sounds really promising though...

...I'd be interested, as would others, in hearing about your experiences on your new cookshack!!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm curious too, how the CookShack Pellet Smoker is working???


----------



## otis857 (Jun 14, 2012)

Knox, Im curious too.

Im in the same boat as you were. I'm looking to step up from my Masterbuilt gasser to a quality cooking utensil and came up with the GMG Jim Bowie (made in China), FE PG500, or the Yoder YS640. Im really interested in your impressions. Tons of people rave about the Yoder, but it would be great to hear from an actual user of the FE.


----------



## grillsalot (Jan 31, 2014)

I am facing the same dilemma.  Can't decide between the Yoder YS480 or the Cookshack PG500.  Anything you can add would be appreciated.  Pros and Cons of each.  Thanks.


----------



## grillsalot (Jan 31, 2014)

I am in your same shoes.  Can't decide between the YS480 or the PG500.  Anything that pulled you to one or the other (pros and cons) I would love to hear about.  Thanks.


----------



## bigdaddydewsbbq (Mar 16, 2014)

> Originally Posted by *KnoxCJ6*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would love to hear about your experience with the PG500 as I'm on the fence between it and the Yoder.


----------



## grillsalot (Mar 16, 2014)

I had the same dilemma.  Couldn't decide between the Yoder YS640 or the Cookshack PG500.  After careful and diligent research and consideration, I decided to go with the PG500.  I absolutely LOVE it.  It is so easy to either grill or smoke and does a fantastic job.  I couldn't be happier with this stainless steel work horse.  Workmanship is far beyond my expectations.  I think the trigger was the Cookshack's grill was easier to grill on.  Also, I liked the idea of stainless steel.  

My main concern with making the leap to pellet smokers versus the stick smokers was the fact that the pellet smokers do not produce as much smoke.  I deliberated that issue for a long time.  Don't worry about it.  You get plenty of smoke with the pellet.


----------



## bigdaddydewsbbq (Mar 16, 2014)

Grillsalot,

Thank you for sharing.  I like the idea of Stainless and I also like the idea of having the best of both worlds....searing and smoking.  I've only seen 3 places that are offering the the PG500...BBQ Island, Firecraft & of course cookshack.  Do you mind sharing who you purchased your from and the overall experience?

Thanks!

BDD


----------



## grillsalot (Mar 16, 2014)

Not at all.  I did not have a dealer nearby (live in NW Florida) so I had to go directly through Cookshack in Oklahoma via their web site.  It just so happened that they were having a sale going on, 10% off plus 2 free 20# bags of pellets.  So I think I got a good deal.  Had to pay $160 in shipping, though.  

The only options I bought were the front shelf (you need one) and a cover.

The people were extremely helpful and courteous.  Knew the answers to all of my million questions.  The buying process was smooth as silk.  I think it took about 3 weeks to get it.  It arrived on a wooden sled in perfect condition.  Easy to unpack and install the shelves.


----------



## grillsalot (Mar 16, 2014)

Forgot.  With the sale price, I paid $1435.50 for the grill not including the extras or shipping.  If you can get it for less, I don't want to hear about it. Ha.


----------



## bigdaddydewsbbq (Mar 16, 2014)

Sounds good...Thanks!


----------

